# Ariens 10000 series axles and differential removal procedure



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,
I am in the process of fixing a moderate play on the belt tension arm but the previous owner had installed a lock nut behind the tension arm pivot bolt on the tractor. I tried to remove the friction disc and pulley assembly but it requires the removal of the axle, the axle bushings have some play in them and I figured this would be the time to replace them.
I've never had to do this, can anyone guide me through the procedure of the axle and differential removal (it has a locking type differential), and also what is the part number for those bushings and a good source to get them.
I have the engine (predator 212cc) and the auger housing removed for ease of working on it.
I'm tempted to install one of the super tall Ariens chutes to see how far it throws the snow...... :icon-rolleyes:

Model 910008
Serial 010717

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

10000 series axle removal is quite easy. Remove the wheels. Assuming you have the differential, Knock the Large Pin out of the differential "control", and then pull off the differential control, and then the axle Flange will slide off. With the Machine in the "Repair"position, remove the bottom cover. There will be a Small roll pin on the right side of the axle near the right axle bearing. Knock that out, and the axle will slide out of the differential, and right out the side. That small roll pin may be sticky; some heat and pb blaster will help. GL
Addenda: The Bronze Axle sleeve bushings are readily available in most Decent Hardware Stores about 4 bucks each.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Jackmels.


----------



## jnevulis (Dec 4, 2019)

This is helpful for me I think. I have model 921018, but my "pin" is on the left side (looking from the rear). I wasn’t sure if this was a pin or screwed in. So it’s a pin I take it and I will need to apply some penetrating oil to free up. I didn’t want to force it and break anything. I need to replace the auto differential as it seems finally broken after initial freeze problems, my wheels no longer spin when engaged and spin freely otherwise not moving machine.
thank you.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Jackmels said:


> 10000 series axle removal is quite easy. Remove the wheels. Assuming you have the differential, Knock the Large Pin out of the differential "control", and then pull off the differential control, and then the axle Flange will slide off. With the Machine in the "Repair"position, remove the bottom cover. There will be a Small roll pin on the right side of the axle near the right axle bearing. Knock that out, and the axle will slide out of the differential, and right out the side. That small roll pin may be sticky; some heat and pb blaster will help. GL
> Addenda: The Bronze Axle sleeve bushings are readily available in most Decent Hardware Stores about 4 bucks each.


I am getting ready to replace the axle bushings on my recently acquired 1974 10000 series.
I just want to confirm that these are the pins that need to be removed to remove the axle, these machines with the differential are new to me as my old 10000 series only has the solid axle.

I have soaked both with Liquid Wrench. Do they usually take a fair amount of force to drive out?

This large pin:









This small pin


















Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, Those 2.


----------

